
What hacks do you use to manage your product subscriptions? - taliherzka
Do you keep track of recurring payments and deliveries with an app? with a spreadsheet? calendar events&#x2F;reminders? some other workflow?  I&#x27;d love to know.<p>---<p>We&#x27;re a budding startup and looking to find out more about people&#x27;s habits and attitudes towards digitally-native, direct-to-consumer brands.  We&#x27;re talking about things like Dollar Shave Club, Him&#x27;s, Blue Apron, Hubble, Blue Bottle Coffee, etc.<p>if you subscribe to two or more of these, we&#x27;d appreciate you filling out our survey: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;FWUP5BN4kcY386sYA
or share your thoughts here!
======
wakatime
We use [https://bench.co/](https://bench.co/) which also does monthly
bookkeeping for taxes.

